# If Only Rats Could Talk...



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm about to start college, and that point has come when my two best friends and I have all started peeling apart. What really gets me though is how much we all stressed the importance of friendship. They both have plenty of time for their boyfriends, but hardly any time for our friendship. A few weeks ago, one of my friends was going through nasty relationship issues with her boyfriend (who I hate). She would ask me to spend the night several times a week to keep her mind off her relationship issues, and would even pressure me into going over to her house and would try to guilt me into coming even if I said I just wanted to be home and take a break for a day or so. I almost always went with her anyways. What's really wrong is that now that she and her boyfriend are back together on good terms, she hardly ever talks to me, and certainly never asks me to hang out. She badly needed a job, and I had an opening at my work and I gave it to her. Still, she barely talks to me, and when she does it's short and unpleasant. It doesn't feel like we are close friends anymore. I honestly feel like she used me. On the one hand, I don't care if I loose my friends. I've gone above and beyond to always be a loyal, caring friend and this is how they treat our friendship when it all comes down to it. They even said "You know Kaitlin, I don't think we've ever hated you" (there has been a time when both of them did something wrong and were disliked by the group). Theyve never hated me because I've always tried to be there for my friends and make time for them and listen to them. It's frustrating that we can never seem to get together, yet I see pictures of them online of them hanging with their boyfriends. But at the same time, I am an extremely introverted and cynical person, so it's hard for me to make friends, and even harder for me to come off as friendly. So right now these people are the only friends I have, and they're barely friends anymore. I wish my rats could talk, or I could speak rat. My rats have so much personality and more importantly they are always happy to see me. They don't make stupid excuses, they don't use me to make themselves feel better, and they don't act like hypocrites. I probably sound really lonely and pathetic right now  I love this forum and I'm basically on it 24/7 because it's the only place I have people who actually care about the same things I do. I'm hoping this year at college I can find new friends I can really connect with and invest in a relationship with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

College will be good for you, you Will make new friends I assure you. Some friends can seem like users when all they have on their mind is boyfriends, girlfriend tend to be of second importance to some. I'll fully admit to pretty much ignoring my 2 best friends in my senior year of high school because I was always with my boyfriend (who is now my husband of 27 years!). Do I regret that I treated them like I did, you bet, but at the time my boyfriend was my whole life...a lot of people naturally drift after senior year. I find most pets way more agreeable than a good portion of humans.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Charlottesmom is right. In HS, that first boyfriend seems like the most important thing in the world. I was in a very INclusive, nerdy group which means we mostly had each other and were bound tightly. However, when people started to get new friends or boyfriends this really upset the group's balance. I got my first boyfriend, and since I now had to cut social time between friends and boyfriends or try to blend tthe two (doesnt work well) we just ended up drifting and not connecting well. By the time we hit college, we were basically acquaintances (or worse). And I'm talking friends that were close as all ****.

College can be better, especially living on campus (especially knowning which social group gravitates where). Community college is harder to bond in (did two years there) but a uni is pretty easy especially as you'll be seeing your major-group freshmen around at every term.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I agree with what was said above - college will open a whole new world to you - a much greater variety of people, and many more that you can relate to.. will you be able to keep your rats when you are in college?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm not going to be living on campus thankfully. I just wouldn't be able to share a room with someone, I like my privacy and I like to be able to do things my way. So I'm living at home and able to keep my rats! Honestly I'm glad I got them before college that way my parents can't try to talk me in to living on campus. The only way I would live on campus is if I could have my own dorm or be able to have my rats in my dorm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You should try and work on campus. I worked in the library and made tons of friends with students and staff. The staff always offered me jobs and gave me good recommendations. I am also involved in a few clubs, and committees on campus. I was part of multiple hiring committees and the some test groups in HR. HR now makes me a constant temp around campus. It is good money and fun to be in so many different departments at school. Just a thought.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

gotchea said:


> You should try and work on campus. I worked in the library and made tons of friends with students and staff. The staff always offered me jobs and gave me good recommendations. I am also involved in a few clubs, and committees on campus. I was part of multiple hiring committees and the some test groups in HR. HR now makes me a constant temp around campus. It is good money and fun to be in so many different departments at school. Just a thought.


Seriously the best job of my life was working at the college library!!!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

There are those opportunities at my college , but I already have a job. Im going to try and get involved via clubs and events and whatnot. And maybe find a fellow rat owner! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

